# Introduce my new speedmethod - Tiến's method (ECDU method)



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

My name is La Văn Tiến. I'm come from Việt Nam.
I bring to you all the complete version of ECDU method.
And other special thank to all who give me many beautiful encourages.

*ECDU main step*

*Step 1: Equator.*
*Step 2: Corners.* (This step has 3 way to do)
-Variation a (ECDU-a):
--2a: Phasing (and break corner parity if occur).
--2b: Solve all Corners.
-Variation b (ECDU-b):
--2a: Phasing and Orient Corners.
--2b: Swap and Permute Corners.
-Variation c (ECDU-c):
--2a: Solve each Down Down Corner at Up side (and Down side if exist - always solve at up side first) (before, set the Down Corner at Down side below Down Corner at Up side in first Corner - ADF - Adjust Down Face).
--2b: Solve all Up Corners.
*Step 3: Down Edges.*
*Step 4: Up Edges.*

*Introduce, Informations and Tips of each step.*

*Step 1: Equator:*
-Build the equator, this step can be done intuitively.
+Note: In this step, you don't need to worry about equator's line (EL) is opposited, because at below step you will resolve the E-layer. (The EL mean the line include FR-edge and BR-edge with the Right-center or FL-edge and BL-edge with the Left-center)

*Step 2: Corners:*
-See details later.

*Step 3: Down Edges:*
-Solve all Down Edges, this step can be done intuitively too by using 2-gen move <M,U>.
+Note1: If some Down Edge is fliped, just bring it to the U-layer and then put it back in the right place. But in near future, I will make a list of alg for these case.
+Note2: When doing this step, you totally have chace to orient all Up Edges (this is a quite expert step of my method and need a lot of experience), leave the final step just a PLL case to use. COOL!

*Step 4: Up Edges:*
-Solve all Up Edges, using ELL or 2LLL.
+Note: If you are a ECDU expert, in this step you just do a PLL.

*Details about Step 2: Corners.*
-In this step, 4-gen move <*R2*,*L2*,U,D> are allow.
-Please note that just R2 and L2 are allow in <R,L> movegroup, because with an odd move of these you will destroy the Equator.

ECDU-a:
-*2a: Phasing (and fix corner parity if occur)*:
--Phasing all corners to the right side, mean Up Corners go to Up-layer, Down Corners go to Down-layer and fix corner parity if it occur.
++Note: this step can be done intuitively but it is a bit difficult, confusing and need algs to downgrade the movecount, so I'll found more algs for this sub-step.
-*2b: Solve all Corners*:
--Using COLL or CLL or 2LLL, this step is require a x2/z2 rotation.

ECDU-b:
-*2a: Phasing and Orient Corners*:
--Just phasing and when you meet a non-parity on Up-side you should immediately orient all corners.
--7 corners orientation algs is needed for this sub-step.
++Note: In this step, you don't need to worry about the EL is opposited, because all will be finish after the below step and with R2-L2 move all orientation of the corners will be safe.
-*2b: Swap and Permute Corners*:
--Swap all corners to the right side (Down-side and Up-side).
--After all corners are in the true side, permute them using Ja and Y from PLL algs (Why Ja not T? You can see that the Ja alg is fewer move than the T, it's main reason that I choose Ja, although the Ja alg is very fingertrick friendly, so... go on)

ECDU-c:
-*2a: Solve each Down Down Corner at Up side (and Down side if exist - always solve at up side first) (before, set the Down Corner at Down side below Down Corner at Up side in first Corner - ADF - Adjust Down Face)*:
--Mean if your color scheme is Yellow on top, in this sub-step, you solve each White Corner at Up side, at the beginning, if the bottom side has a White Corner, then you move it to the position of the White Corner at Up side come, in my experience, you just solve at most 3 corners and the rest will be complete.
--Solve each Down Corner, in this sub-step you never need rotation and using 3-gen move <L,R,U>.
++Note: you can use "F2L-style" for this sub-step, the remain case are the oriented case so that's why you never need rotation for this.
-*2b: Solve all Down Corners without rotation then solve all Up Corners*:
--After finish all Down Corners, the rest Up Corners will be solve by COLL (or CLL or 2LLL).

*An simplest example for my method*: scramble: B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2
Solution:
S2 M2 // Equator
E2 // Corners, Down Edges, Up Edges.


Here is my COLL thread: here
Here is Renslay's Preorientation page, this page has a list to fix parity so it's very useful if you use ECDU-a: here
Or visit my full Vietnamese home thread: here

After all, I invent this method for speed cubing so hope you feel comfortable to use ECDU.


----------



## Quadrescence (Aug 1, 2013)

I am going to hazard to guess that this method will not be very good since to solve the cube after the E layer is finished, you will need to constantly break it.

Notice how most methods gradually solve the cube, but leave open "gaps" where valid moves won't affect the cube.

Finally, leaving the edges unsolved last will cause you to lead to horrible cases like the superflip, which will be very slow.

Avoid at all costs, IMO, and notice I did not say "your method".


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree with the above post.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

This seems strangely familiar...


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 1, 2013)

Parity on a 3x3? Or do you mean when using it on a bigger cube with reduction?


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Parity on a 3x3? Or do you mean when using it on a bigger cube with reduction?



When in step 2a sometime I face parity that the corner doesn't flip right way and I'm going to make a list of parity fixing for my method.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2013)

It's not parity per se, just an irregular case caused by a layer not being solvable do to the opposite layer.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

Quadrescence said:


> I am going to hazard to guess that this method will not be very good since to solve the cube after the E layer is finished, you will need to constantly break it.
> 
> Notice how most methods gradually solve the cube, but leave open "gaps" where valid moves won't affect the cube.
> 
> ...



Not allthing you say is true, in fact I'm on 25s averager with this.

When entire cube is finish leave 4 final edges, that mean all the last layer corners are finish too, that mean leave you an ELL case to use, simble like that.

Another, I just break my equator by algs, so it not bad at all, it just have an eceptable move count.



Tim Major said:


> It's not parity per se, just an irregular case caused by a layer not being solvable do to the opposite layer.



Oh, I excuse for that, cause I often call that is parity


----------



## JasonK (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh awesome, another Belt method!


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

L R2 B L' D F2 R2 D R2 B F' D B2 L B2 U R' B' F2 L F' L' B2 F2 U

F R' D2 L R2 F' R F R'
D' U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 R2
y R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
x2 R' U' R U' R B' R' B' R' U2 R
M2 D2 M2 U2 y M' U2 M y M' U' M U y M' U' M
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' U'

Like that?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 1, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> It's not parity per se, just an irregular case caused by a layer not being solvable do to the opposite layer.



That phenomenon can correctly be described as parity.



GaDiBo said:


> Not allthing you say is true, in fact I'm on 25s averager with this.



Your average means nothing.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> That phenomenon can correctly be described as parity.
> 
> 
> 
> Your average means nothing.



I show my average to say "you can be at this fast by using ECDU", so excuse me


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 1, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> I show my average to say "you can be at this fast by using ECDU", so excuse me



You could be that fast with basically any method.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

Username said:


> L R2 B L' D F2 R2 D R2 B F' D B2 L B2 U R' B' F2 L F' L' B2 F2 U
> 
> F R' D2 L R2 F' R F R'
> D' U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 R2
> ...



Yes, but you can reduce movecount at some point, like "y R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R" could be simbly by FRUR'U'F'?. Thanks for do examble solve for ECDU method


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> Yes, but you can reduce movecount at some point, like "y R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R" could be simbly by FRUR'U'F'?. Thanks for do examble solve for ECDU method



No because that wouldn't solve corner permutation


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

Username said:


> No because that wouldn't solve corner permutation



Thanks for that, I fogot that need an O&P Corners


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

R2 U2 F' R' D2 B' L U' L F' L' F' D F2 R B' U2 R2 D' B' R2 F U' F U

R D' U L' U2 F'
U R D' R D R F' M' U R' U' r' F R
R2 U R2 U' R2
x2 U M' U' M2 U2 M' D' U2
M' U2 M
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2

Another approach to the corners (orient all first then permute)


----------



## Goosly (Aug 1, 2013)

Got 2:32.29 on the first try. Yay.


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

I did a few timed solves: Times ranged from 25-50 seconds


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> You could be that fast with basically any method.


Apparently even blind!


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

avg of 12: 31.21

Time List:
1. 34.95 L2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U D L2 R' D2 R F2 B2 D F2 B' D2 R L2 D L' F L2 U2 
2. 32.68 D2 L R F R' B' F D' L R' B' R B2 U2 L' D' F' B2 R2 U F2 R2 L D L 
3. 35.29 F U2 D B2 F' U2 F L U2 B D B' U2 B' D B' U B L2 R2 B2 D2 R D' F 
4. 28.77 L F2 B2 R L' F R2 B' L2 D2 L F2 L' D' F L2 R2 B2 R U L' B' R B2 L2 
5. (22.24) R' D2 F' B2 L' U B L' D2 B U F U2 D R' U D F2 D2 R2 D2 F U F' R2 
6. 26.93 L U R' B2 R2 B' U D F R L F2 R2 B2 U2 D' F U' L2 U R B2 R' F' B2 
7. 33.61 B F D U2 F2 D2 F' R' L F' U' B2 D2 U' L' U L D F2 D R' U2 B' L D' 
8. 24.82 L' D2 U F' B D2 U' F D F B R2 L B2 D F L2 F B R2 B2 L' R' F' U2 
9. 31.82 B' L F B2 U' R' B2 D2 U F2 U' F L2 R' F' D U2 B' F L B D' L2 D' B' 
10. (44.94) U B U B R B2 R2 B2 F L2 B' R2 L B' L' D' L F2 U' R B R D' U L 
11. 27.73 B L U2 F U R L2 B2 D' B F D2 L B2 R F D' F' D F2 L2 R' U' R2 U2 
12. 35.56 D2 B D' B U2 B2 L D B' F2 U2 B' R' F2 U' R L F' D L D F' B' R' U2

All full step and a few fails

F2 R2 D' B' D' F R D' R L' F' U2 B D' U L2 F2 R B2 L B' R' F' B L

D2 U R2 B D' F' D F
y' L2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
x2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U' L2 U R2 U R2 U' R2
x2 y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' y M' D' M
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2
x2 y' U M' U2 M
U2 R U R' U' M' U R U' R'
AUF

I don't see this becoming a speed method


----------



## Xyphos (Aug 1, 2013)

isn't this just another belt method ?


----------



## stoic (Aug 1, 2013)

Xyphos said:


> isn't this just another belt method ?



Yup.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

Username said:


> R2 U2 F' R' D2 B' L U' L F' L' F' D F2 R B' U2 R2 D' B' R2 F U' F U
> 
> R D' U L' U2 F'
> U R D' R D R F' M' U R' U' r' F R
> ...



Yay, this sound cool.
p.s: haha I've just got 17.26 with Down Edge skip (scramble only:U D' L' D2 R2 F L U' R L' B2 U D2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2)



Username said:


> I don't see this becoming a speed method



Perhaps you may need more practice with my method and use the inspection-time to plan your equator and may be lookahead for step 2a.

Yes thank Username a lot! Now the ECDU method sound that it has another efficient way to do step 2 that 2a: chasing all corners to the right face and then orient them, 2b: just pemute the corner.
This way you will spent more few move but you avoid all parity that could happen! Very cool!


----------



## uvafan (Aug 1, 2013)

Stop calling it ECDU, it's belt, and it has been proposed many, many times.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Stop calling it ECDU, it's belt, and it has been proposed many, many times.



It's on you. But with me, I'll call my method is ECDU with no problem, and with me, it's unique!


----------



## JasonK (Aug 1, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> It's on you. But with me, I'll call my method is ECDU with no problem, and with me, it's unique!



But it isn't unique, it's been invented and proposed numerous times by many different people.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 1, 2013)

Let him think what he wants to think.

GaDiBo - congratulations! You have created this brand new method that has lots of potential for speed! I bet we see lots of the top cubers switching to this once people have found good algorithms for it for you. Also you should ignore the experienced cubers disagreeing with you because they obviously don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

JasonK said:


> But it isn't unique, it's been invented and proposed numerous times by many different people.



It's doesn't matter. My method was called ECDU any way.

p.s: for Moderator sorry about muti post, I'll care about this but please help me to merge if it not right, thank you alot.

Thank Username a lot to found a better way for step 2a, will avoid any kind of parity. For now, ECDU method will like this:

Step 1: Equator.
Step 2: Corners.
--2a: Chasing and Orient Corners.
--2b: Permute each Down and Up Corners Group.
Step 3: Down Edges.
Step 4: Up Edges.

Thank Kirjava to give me the encourage
Thanks all to give me all tips, I will develope my method for all

@Kirjava: "you forgot about edge parity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" : please give me more information about edge parity, I never face that before, all solve of mine just finish by ELL. Visit the ELL printable page of Kungfoomanchu: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/ell.pdf

A resource of algs needed for my method, COLL/ELL printable page of Kungfoomanchu:
COLL: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/coll.pdf
ELL: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/ell.pdf
I think the most difficult of ECDU method is Step 2a, at this, if you have few experience then you will feel comfortable with this, if not, I think it's a quite hard for ECDU's beginner. By the way, all Step of Tiến's method is totally intuitive except Step 2b and Step 4 with a set of COLL/ELL algs I belive entire my method with practice will possible to speedsolving.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 1, 2013)

you forgot about edge parity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2013)

This is not a regular belt method. So anybody who dismisses this as "another belt method" is misled. The only similarity is that the E layer is solved first.

This rest of this method has vastly more similarities to PCMS.

Good idea GaDiBo, keep working on it!


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 1, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> This is not a regular belt method. So anybody who dismisses this as "another belt method" is misled. The only similarity is that the E layer is solved first.



No. No no no no no. This is basically like any other belt method. There is seperation involved. The main difference is that instead of doing orientation then permutation like most, this just does corners then edges which isn't unique.



mDiPalma said:


> This rest of this method has vastly more similarities to PCMS.



No. The start is completely different and the edges are solved completely differently. The only similarity is that these is a CLL step. There are many methods with a CLL step.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 1, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> Thank Username a lot to found a better way for step 2a, will avoid any kind of parity. For now, ECDU method will like this:
> 
> Step 1: Equator.
> Step 2: Corners.
> ...



No no no, that should be "ECDU-Username"

You cannot just leave out a co-inventor!


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> No no no, that should be "ECDU-Username"
> 
> You cannot just leave out a co-inventor!



ECDUser?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 1, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> No no no, that should be "ECDU-Username"
> 
> *You cannot just leave out a co-inventor*!



*cough*Fridrich*cough*


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> ECDUser?



This


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 1, 2013)

Please note that ECDU in general is just the name of each Step.

And Tiến's method will become Tiến-Jokinen's method 

p.s: thank mDiPalma for the encourage.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> No. No no no no no. This is basically like any other belt method. There is seperation involved. The main difference is that instead of doing orientation then permutation like most, this just does corners then edges which isn't unique.



Ok then please link me to a previously posted thread that proposes E-layer, separation, corners on D, corners on U, edges on D, edges on U.



Kirjava said:


> No. The start is completely different and the edges are solved completely differently. The only similarity is that these is a CLL step. There are many methods with a CLL step.



After E-layer+separation+D layer corners you are in the exact same position as if you did pairs+centers in PCMS.

The similarities include CLL, solving D layer edges, ELL.

If you can't see that, I don't even.


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok so What I'm doing in step 2 is orienting everything first using OCLL or something, doing kinda guimondish finish to solve corners. I'm currently trying to find a good way to separate and permute corners at the same time...


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 1, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Ok then please link me to a previously posted thread that proposes E-layer, separation, corners on D, corners on U, edges on D, edges on U.



Oh no, this *exact* method hasn't been proposed before.

It's a minor variation of the many other belt methods. You solve the belt. It's a belt method.



mDiPalma said:


> After E-layer+separation+D layer corners you are in the exact same position as if you did pairs+centers in PCMS.



Then the continuation is different. This belt method and PCMS are about as similar as Petrus and ZZ.



mDiPalma said:


> The similarities include CLL, solving D layer edges, ELL.



PCMS does not do D layer edges then ELL, so the similarities are CLL alone. Like I said.

You seem to honestly think that this is closer to PCMS than other belt methods. If this is what you believe, I cannot help you.


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

A few example solves:



Spoiler: 1



R U' L2 D' F2 D' U' F D2 L D2 F2 D' B L' R F' R' U L F2 B R B2 R'

F2 L R' U' R //Elayer
R U R' U R U2 R' z2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //Orient C 
F2 U' F2 U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //Permute C (I'm working on the cornersteps currently)
U M U2 M2 U M D' U' M2 U2 M2 //Dlayer
M U' M' U2 M U' M' //Orient E
U-perm





Spoiler: 2



D' R2 U' R D' B' R2 L' F2 U' L2 F L2 R2 U B2 R2 L F B R B L D' L2

D2 R2 D x' L U2 L' //E-layer
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 L' y' R U R' U' F//Orient corners
U2 L2 U D L2 D L2 D' L2 //Separate
x2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 //Permute
U' M U2 M' D' M U2 M' U' M' U M y' M' U2 M //D
M U' M' U2 M U' M' //Orient
H-perm





Spoiler: 3



R2 L' D2 F2 L2 D B2 L U2 R2 D L' F' R2 F' B R' D U2 B2 F2 L' D2 U L'

L U' L R2 F' U' F //E
R2 U' F R U R' U' F' x2 F R U R' U' F' //Orient
U D2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 //Separate
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //Permute
M U2 M' U' M' U' M y' U M' U2 M U M U M' //D-layer
M' U' M U2 M' U' M //Orient
Z-perm



All are Alg garron checked


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2013)

yeah i assumed this would be a belt method before i even clicked on the thread


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't think this method is good for speed or FMC or anything else than fun solving. I like this method if I'm just solving and not caring what I do


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

Another idea:

1: E layer
2. Orient all corners
3. Permute bottom layer corners
4. Place D layer edges
5. Orient edges (Basically 3 OLL's since all corners are oriented)
6. PLL

Steps 5 and 6 could probably be done together, I just don't know any alg set that permutes corners and orients and permutes edges... Anyone?


----------



## pijok (Aug 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Another idea:
> 
> 1: E layer
> 2. Orient all corners
> ...



One more:

1: E layer
2. Orient all corners
3. Permute bottom layer corners
4. Place 3 D layer edges
5. L5EOP
6. PLL


----------



## elrog (Aug 1, 2013)

Is it not a lot more efficient to orient edges while placing the E edges? It is also much better use of inspection time.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not sure how you intend to deal with corner parity, which is a big deal for any kind of "C*LL twice" step. This method relies heavily on algorithmic steps without really providing any good lookahead opportunities or turning freedom. I think knowing full CLL and ELL may make this method look better than it is, and you won't have too much difficulty getting to a decent average (sub-20?) but you will find it very difficult to get really fast times.


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

elrog said:


> Is it not a lot more efficient to orient edges while placing the E edges? It is also much better use of inspection time.



Yes, I'll try that

1. EOBelt
2. Orient corners
3. Permute Bottom Corners
4. Place Bottom edges
5. PLL

I still don't think this is good for anything else than fun solving, but it's definite possible to sub 25, maybe even sub 20 with it


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 2, 2013)

Algs would be nice. This is just an arbitrary list of steps.


----------



## pijok (Aug 2, 2013)

Username said:


> 1. EOBelt
> 2. Orient corners
> 3. Permute Bottom Corners
> 4. Place Bottom edges
> 5. PLL


You also can do step 3+4 together (it's very intuitive, just using U,D,R2):
1. EOBelt
2. Orient corners
3. Solve D-Layer
4. PLL

The only step I have problems with is 2) Orient Corners. What is your method for that?

Maybe solve parity + 1 alg would be good?


----------



## Phan man97 (Aug 2, 2013)

i love vietnammes


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 3, 2013)

I think ECDU-b is the speed-est, ECDU-a is few-est and ECDU-c is familiar-est. That's why I invent 3 way for my method.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 3, 2013)

None of them seem to have much potential to me.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2013)

U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F' U' F2 L' R B' R2 B2 R F

F2 B2 D' R2 D' R' // belt
D R2 U R2 U' R2 // phasing1
U' D R2 U R2 U' R2 // phasing2
U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R // CO1 + parity
x2 y' F' r U R' U' r' F R // CO2
U2 R2 U' R2' U2' y R2 U' R2' // CP
D2 U2 M' U2 M y' M' U M2 U M' y' U2 M' U2 M // down edges
y F R U R' U' F' R' U' R' F R F' U R // ELL

First try. Seems too long (79 STM). What do I do wrong?


----------



## Dino (Aug 5, 2013)

Phan man97 said:


> i love vietnammes



Good for you!


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, here is another one:

R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 R F D U' B D2 U' F L' D'

B' R2 B2 L2 U' L // belt
F2 U2 F2 // phasing
D' R2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L U2 *R2* // CO1
*R'* D' R D' R' D2 R // CO2
y2 U R2 U' R2' U2' y R2 U' R2' // CP
D' U' M' U2 *M* *M* U2 M' y U' M' U *M* // down edges
*M* U' M' U2 M U' M' // EO
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // U-perm

59 STM.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 6, 2013)

Renslay said:


> U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F' U' F2 L' R B' R2 B2 R F
> 
> F2 B2 D' R2 D' R' // belt
> D R2 U R2 U' R2 // phasing1
> ...





Renslay said:


> Okay, here is another one:
> 
> R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 R F D U' B D2 U' F L' D'
> 
> ...



Well, you are understand about ECDU method, second solve is a very good examble, you can reduce more movecount by directly using ELL. At a first solve you wasted your move in two times phasing and you met parity, so it's too long.

Note: I would very happy if you use "equator" replace for "belt"


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> Note: I would very happy if you use "equator" replace for "belt"



It is the exact same thing, no differences


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 14, 2013)

it is not that good imo, but if you have bad 1x2x3 blocks on roux you can do equator,corners, orient and permutate dl and dr edges, EO, roux 4b, roux 4c


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 14, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> it is not that good imo, but if you have bad 1x2x3 blocks on roux you can do equator,corners, orient and permutate dl and dr edges, EO, roux 4b, roux 4c



Please show me even a single 1x2x3 blocks case that can be solved better with equator first.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 22, 2013)

I see much "IMO imo", what does "IMO" mean?


----------



## JasonK (Aug 22, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> I see much "IMO imo", what does "IMO" mean?



In My Opinion


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2013)

JasonK said:


> In My Opinion


IMO that should have been answered like this


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 23, 2013)

*I have recently improve ECDU-c and add a simplest example solve.*

After hard effort, I have recently improve ECDU-c and add a simplest example solve for ECDU method. I invite you to read my ECDU method in post #1 

Here is that example solve, hope you enjoy:
scramble: B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2
solution:
S2 M2 // Equator
E2 // Corners, Down Edges, Up Edges.

I'm sorry about all, hope you forgive me and forgive my English mistake.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 23, 2013)

Nominated for best thread-suicide and apology
Also nominated for "maybe he left his computer unlocked"


----------



## EMI (Aug 23, 2013)

That last post made me rofl. 

But seriously, if I ever get a B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 scramble, I might consider using Belt. lol


----------



## Owen (Aug 23, 2013)

I propose you call it "Funny Beltz". These Initialized method names get confusing.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 23, 2013)

Owen said:


> I propose you call it "Funny Beltz". These Initialized method names get confusing.



I always call my method is ECDU method or even Tiến's method - my name. My method such bad if you not have an open mind.

Any way, in the "ECDU"
E mean Equator
C mean Corners
D mean Down Edges
U mean Up Edges

These are main step of ECDU method.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 23, 2013)

EMI said:


> That last post made me rofl.
> 
> But seriously, if I ever get a B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 scramble, I might consider using Belt. lol


If you ever get that scramble, solve it with a corners first method, not belt


----------

